# [Boot Animation] Androidian Physics



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

This is a my latest boot animation

Hope you like it, this is the video of the PNG sequence





*Boot animation is available in portrait and landscape version.*

Files can be found *here*

Animation is also available as a Live Wallpaper in my apk *here*


----------



## roman (Jun 11, 2011)

That's pretty awesome, I won't lie


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks 



"roman said:


> That's pretty awesome, I won't lie


----------



## barczakmark (Jun 7, 2011)

Great job with the physics engine for the lettering! I'm curious of your method!? did you use 3d modeling? I use blender for eveything! 

It looks awesome!


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks. I used mostly after effects.
Blender is good too. Do you have any links to your works?



"barczakmark said:


> Great job with the physics engine for the lettering! I'm curious of your method!? did you use 3d modeling? I use blender for eveything!
> 
> It looks awesome!


----------



## barczakmark (Jun 7, 2011)

"rascarlo said:


> Thanks. I used mostly after effects.
> Blender is good too. Do you have any links to your works?


Oh cool! I need to learn after effects! Haha! It seems like it handles text very well. Yeah- I did the Droid Bionic animation in the general/Dec section here at RootzWiki  I've been working on video game development with unity though more than bootanimations


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

nice one!



barczakmark said:


> Oh cool! I need to learn after effects! Haha! It seems like it handles text very well. Yeah- I did the Droid Bionic animation in the general/Dec section here at RootzWiki  I've been working on video game development with unity though more than bootanimations


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow this is really nice. Thank-you!


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks. It is also available as a live wallpaper (*https://market.android.com/details?id=com.rasdroid*)


poontab said:


> Wow this is really nice. Thank-you!


----------

